# Hamachi-Verbindung teilen



## 28dayslater (9. Februar 2008)

Ist es möglich, dass ich meine Hamachi-Verbindung des Laptops so freigebe,dass ich über ein normales Netzwerk mit einem zweiten PC auf die Verbindung zugreife?
Eine Netzwerkbrücke ist hier nicht angebracht, weil diese die IP des Hamachi-Netzwerkes erhalten müsste und für das Netzwerk ungeeignet wär.

mfg


----------



## 28dayslater (10. Februar 2008)

Keiner eine Antwort? Idee? Vermutung?


----------

